# Colnago decals/transfers/stickers



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Anybody got any recommendations for Colnago frame Decals, I know there are several on E-bay but would like someone with experience to chime in.

Thanks


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I bought mine from Cyclomondo on eBay. Not much to say other than I'm very happy with them and will definitely be buying more from him in future.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Z.


----------

